# Truecrypt Alternative?



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

Is there an alternative to Truecrypt (http://www.truecrypt.org/)? A program that can entire an entire hard drive?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here are two links to alternative full disk encryption methods:

Disk Encryption HOWTO dated 17 Nov 2004.

HOWTO: Encrypt The System Manually Upon Installation (Ubuntu 8.04) dated 5 July 2008.

-- Tom

P.S. I have not tried either method.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am unclear about your question. Do you want something different from TrueCrypt, or do you not realize that TrueCrypt can encrypt an entire drive? If the former, I'm not trying to start an argument or even a discussion; if the latter, look again.


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

i just want some program that can encrypt the entire main hard drive for linux including the boot like truecrypt can for windows.


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

num said:


> anyone?


From my repo (PCLinuxOS):

cryptsetup:
Utility for setting up encrypted filesystems
LUKS is the upcoming standard for Linux hard disk encryption.
By providing a standard on-disk-format, it does not only facilitate
compatibility among distributions, but also provide secure management
of multiple user passwords. In contrast to existing solution, LUKS stores
all setup necessary setup information in the partition header, enabling
the user to transport or migrate his data seamlessly.
LUKS for dm-crypt is implemented in cryptsetup. cryptsetup-luks is
as a complete replacement for the original cryptsetup. It provides all the
functionally of the original version plus all LUKS features, that are
accessible by luks* action.

TrueCrypt:
Free open-source disk encryption software
TrueCrypt is a software system for establishing and maintaining an on-the-fly-encrypted volume
(data storage device). On-the-fly encryption means that data are automatically encrypted or
decrypted right before they are loaded or saved, without any user intervention. No data stored on
an encrypted volume can be read (decrypted) without using the correct password or correct
encryption key. Until decrypted, a TrueCrypt volume appears to be nothing more than a series of
random numbers. Entire file system is encrypted (i.e., file names, folder names, contents of every
file, and free space). TrueCrypt never writes decrypted data to any storage device (it only
temporarily writes data being decrypted to RAM).

NOTE: When asked for administrator password, give your user password, not root password.

First hit with google search:
*Free open-source disk encryption software for Windows Vista/XP, Mac OS X, and Linux*.
http://www.truecrypt.org/


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

whats the difference between Cryptsetup and LUKS?


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you mean the difference between the original Cryptsetup w/o LUKS and the current implementation with LUKS? Maybe Encrypt devices using dm-crypt and LUKS will be helpful. If not, do some searching for "Cryptsetup" and you may find a description of the added functionality.


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

so dm-crypt allows encryption of the entire boot hard drive correct?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I do *not know* the answer, but I *think *that either of those applications will encrypt an entire drive, including any boot info, regardless of operating system.


----------

